# Strength Test Of Wisa Multiplex



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Fired six shots in all and no crack appeared extremely strong well surprised other woods usually snap or crack with the first shot, if not the the second.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i liked this . i thought you were going to just shoot at the forks and not the body of it . hows about a contest ? guess how many shots itll take to crack it in half ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

great vid Hawk! i love seing vendors doing destructive tests on their own work, thats confidence!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice Hawk, beat it up bad and still be able to take it out shooting. Call it your "crater catty". Thanks for the vid. Good stuff..


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

I would have hung it inside the box at the back. those windows look fragile. 
curious now. is it surviving because it's tough or because it's soft








do a few hits with it more firmly secured. great video


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

ifix said:


> I would have hung it inside the box at the back. those windows look fragile.
> curious now. is it surviving because it's tough or because it's soft
> 
> 
> ...


Why secure it none of the others I have shot at were and were held the same way but snapped after one shot two at the most.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> I would have hung it inside the box at the back. those windows look fragile.
> curious now. is it surviving because it's tough or because it's soft
> 
> 
> ...


Why secure it none of the others I have shot at were and were held the same way but snapped after one shot two at the most.
[/quote]yup i agree with Hawk, supporting the frame would be an unrealistic test. when shooting the forks naturally move away and lean into the shot, so they are glancing blows. in the few fork hits i have had the ball moves forward towards the target, if i were to somehow hold the frame to not allow movement just like breaking boards in martial arts it is much easier to break than unsupported. i hope this makes sense to you, it is hard to describe.


----------

